# Ovaltine?



## mumble (Jul 1, 2009)

So I have tried Ovaltine today and I quite like it, I was just wondering if others have experienced any issues with it? Mainly involving IBS D.I have the chocolate version. Milk Whey Concentrate, Barley and Malt Extract (42%), Sugar, Fat Reduced Cocoa Powder(17%)*, Calcium Carbonate, Vegetable Oil, Magnesium Carbonate, Eggs, Vitamins (C, E, Niacin, A, Pantothenic Acid, B6, B2, B1, B12, Folic Acid, Biotin), Zinc Sulphate, Ferric Phosphate, Salt.Every morning with my porridge oats I have Weider Chocolate weight gain powder, which contains whey powder, so I assumed that the whey would not do anything to me. The rest of the ingredients seem okay. Curious about the eggs, but I take it they aren't in the "normal" sense of eggs.


----------

